# The Patriotic Tank =)



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Red, White, & Blue


----------



## emorsso (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine would be United Nations (joking).


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

My RCS for china? 
I'm chinese


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

ThAt IS ONE COOL BLACK SHRIMP!

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

or is that a tiger blue? lol great looking shrimps!! 

Hey wood. add a yellow shrimp and u resemble the malaysian flag... looks a lot like the american flag lol!


----------



## emorsso (Aug 17, 2006)

Yup. It's a rare dark Blue Tiger Shrimp. Not all Blue Tigers are that dark blue in color.
The attached video shows a slightly less dark Blue Tiger Shrimp.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Nov 15, 2007)

Love the variety emorsso. What is the shrimp to the left, it doesnt look like a cherry


----------



## emorsso (Aug 17, 2006)

To the left? It's Orange Shrimp (Caridina cf. propinqua).


----------

